# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Testim working better than I thought

## Tapout

told you guys about my low test levels
total test at 239
free test at 5.22
started the Testim the doc put me on 2 weeks ago and is working better than I thought it would
getting the pump look again---when I go on juice my shoulders pump out quickly--its always the first thing I notice and mine is doing that
gained 2lbs up to 227 and hit 315 for 3 on smith bench the other day--first time I've done that in 8 months--since on last cycle.
I will keep you guys informed

----------


## LmbrJak

Thats pretty good for 2 weeks. 

How do you feel?

----------


## Tapout

lmbrjak
I fell great
3rd chest workout since starting and hit 315 for 4 today on smith bench--strong as I was last cycle
Its a wonder how I got along while off juice--I know sounds bad but for the last 3 months I had no energy and didnt even feel like moving--as far as projects around the house -yea right and aches and pains like crazy--my wife also said I was looking bad and old--not my usual self--now feel great and looking alot better,healthy and muscular--I know its quick and some is probably cause of the mind(feel like training again and feeling better about self) but some of the change is really taking place quickly

----------


## LmbrJak

Great to hear it!
Im in the same boat, test about 300 and all the same symptoms plus loss of labido, would rather sleep lol.
I have doc appt thursday they want to start me on androgel , buta little worried about transfering test to the kids and wife. have 4........ kids that is.
Im a logger so im concerned about sweating the gel off during the summer months.Ill have to ask about all the options.
Looking forward to seeing what kind of body weight you can maintain before your next cycle
keep us posted

----------


## BuildaBeast

Tapout

How much testim you taking a day? I use one tube a day and doesn't seem to be doing much at all.

----------


## BuildaBeast

****

----------


## BuildaBeast

****

----------


## BuildaBeast

****

----------


## BuildaBeast

Don't know why it posted that last one four times LOL sorry

----------


## Tapout

just doing 1 per day --I rub half on one shoulder and half on the other every am---it is not as good as cycles I've done but it is working and I would compare it to taking 1 to 1 1/2 cc's per week of Mexican test

----------


## BuildaBeast

Tapout

How does that work because it stated inthe information from Testim that you get 5mg of test each application. In one week you would get 35mg per week, if I'm thinking correctly.

----------


## Tapout

I know its strange that its working that well
maybe I was so low that its helped or that Mexican stuff was so underdosed and the Testim is such good quality that it makes the difference

----------


## Tapout

one more idea builda
if according to directions for testim --rub on shoulders and it says shirt absorbs some ect---I rub on half tube on 1 shoulder and the other half on other shoulder--making it less thick and maybe absorbs better also I wait 30 min to an hour to put on shirt--maybe I am getting more of it than usually people do because the way I apply it
I dont know but it sounds logical

----------


## xtc75

I believe it's 50mg per tube. The tube contains 5g content. I also heard half tube on each inner thigh since it will absorb most there.

----------


## zaggahamma

i'm thinking of using up what i have left of my testim and adrogel now that i have become comfortabe with a lower dose of injections (100mg EW test cyp)...with the esther in the cyp that's only approximately 70mg EW so if i do 10g ED of testim or androgel , i'll be getting about the same...and yes inner thigh, both shoulders, waistline, back legs, chest...i've used all to avoid using the same spot/area so to avoid buildup or rash and had good results...the injections just are more convenient as they are only once a week

----------


## Tapout

I am a little confused about absorbtion
if it is 50 mg per tube why is it 5mg absorbed--does it matter how long you wait before putting on a shirt? does it matter if rubbing it over a bigger area for it to be thinner and more absorbable? if change in these factors gives it a better absorbtion rate than will more than 5mg get absorbed?--or is only 5mg no matter what?

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am a little confused about absorbtion
> if it is 50 mg per tube why is it 5mg absorbed--does it matter how long you wait before putting on a shirt? does it matter if rubbing it over a bigger area for it to be thinner and more absorbable? if change in these factors gives it a better absorbtion rate than will more than 5mg get absorbed?--or is only 5mg no matter what?


i'm going to check both my testim and adrogel for the percentages again because my memory tells me that every unit delivers 5mg and the absorbtion was always known to be officially unknown...the only true measure was testosterone levels shown on subsequent bloodwork and my levels were always elevated on any dose...i always stated that the product worked, it was just easier for a once a week shot

edit...

just found and read off boxes...yes each unit contains 50mg test but the guestimated absorbtion rate is 1% of that which is 5mg

----------


## Tapout

so do you think the absorbtion rate ***ends on how applied ,meaning spread over more area to thin it out,keeping it on for longer time, and how long keep shirt off allowing it to dry
thanks for all the insight jpkman

----------


## zaggahamma

> so do you think the absorbtion rate ***ends on how applied ,meaning spread over more area to thin it out,keeping it on for longer time, and how long keep shirt off allowing it to dry
> thanks for all the insight jpkman


i was always told that it absorbs and dries rather quickly so 5 minutes is plenty before putting on your shirt but i wouldn't want to sweat/workout until several hours later....if i had to workout in the am, i would apply it at night and vice versa
yes, i always covered a bigger area and or combined areas as i usually put on 2-3 packets of androgel ED so one area would be to hard to rub in...i would usually hit chest/shoulders or legs/arms

----------


## Tapout

they day in the instructions to apply to arms shoulder only--but it works applying to legs and chest as well?--I notice that 30 minutes after putting it on shoulders that its sticky and clings to shirt--I must be putting it on too thick

----------


## zaggahamma

i never felt any clinging to shirts and i remember that between testim and androgel one said not to apply to abdomen and the other says that abdomen is one of the best areas??? and they are the same medicine???

----------


## Tapout

good question

----------


## BuildaBeast

> they day in the instructions to apply to arms shoulder only--but it works applying to legs and chest as well?--I notice that 30 minutes after putting it on shoulders that its sticky and clings to shirt--I must be putting it on too thick



TapOut

The testim is always like that. Even at the end of the day sometimes my t-shirt still sticks to me. So next week I'm switching to injects from the docs office.

----------


## Tapout

I wish I could cause the gel is a pain
sticky
have to be careful who touches me where
everybody always loves to hit my shoulder when shaking my hand and then shirt sticks
dont want to get in my hot tub as this stuff will float
ect

----------


## fullback34

do you feel any side effects from the testim like hair loss or anything once you got off it?

----------


## Tapout

no-- none

----------


## TrennK

Just switched to Injections from Gel, first hot day I sweated after waiting 6hrs, I broke out in a horrible rash, and everytime after that, id sweat and get a rash were i had put the gel on, and the transfer thing is a real pain.

----------


## fullback34

testim is the shit...i use it at night..i play football and ive done a few different kinds of injectables but i love the testim because it isnt as crazy as all the other types of stuff on the market. Do u guys know if ordering jintrophin online is a rip? or what? im very sketchy about ordering something from frekin china....let me know if y'all get a minute. take care

----------


## Tapout

trennk how did you convince doc--what did you tell him

also fullback--not sure but I dont trust anything from china now

----------

